# Soundtrack for a game I'm working on - Demo Level



## leoniscaeli (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello guys,

I've jut released on my Bandcamp the soundtrack that is going to be used in the demo level for "Seraph Chronicle".



The set up for this demo is an inflitration mission with some battles in an supply fort.

The first track is composed of many variations, as there would be triggers on the level depending on character action to change from a variation to another.
In the release it is just a succession of variations so it may not sound very solid in term of structure.
Would love to think what you think about it.
Leonis


----------



## Zee (Dec 30, 2019)

if you don't mind me asking is this going to loop in game ? if so it's quite an ear fatigue with how much percussion and brass it has especially that the low end is packed don't get me wrong it's a great composition and flows really well but i'd shake it up a bit if it's dynamically length-ed and not a one time cue


----------



## leoniscaeli (Jan 6, 2020)

Zee said:


> if you don't mind me asking is this going to loop in game ? if so it's quite an ear fatigue with how much percussion and brass it has especially that the low end is packed don't get me wrong it's a great composition and flows really well but i'd shake it up a bit if it's dynamically length-ed and not a one time cue


Hello,

Thank for your response, No it's not going to loop as it is.
The track is composed of different parts (around 20-30 parts) that are going to loop and that should change from one to another by triggers.


----------



## StarCrypt (Mar 2, 2020)

Listening to the strings around 7:05. Does your sample library allow for any control of the dynamics for the sustained strings? If not could also use volume curves to fade the strings in and out rather than a sharp onset and offset. I like the harp type instrument at 7:30 a lot. Not saying it will sound better, but I am interested to hear the strings an octave lower in that section rather than both the harp and strings sharing that frequency range. This is also highlighted at 6:05 when the lead horn and string are sharing the same frequency. Same for the section at 9:30, try lowering octave of the fast lick or the lead strings. Section from 9:40 to End is nice! Also boss battle theme is good. Overall I like it, keep up the good work.


----------

